# H&K Piston Upper to Hit the Market



## AWP (Jan 15, 2012)

From Soldier Systems. Looks like you H&K piston fans can have your own....for an MSRP of $2195.

http://soldiersystems.net/2012/01/15/and-they-said-it-would-never-happen/



> H&K USA is releasing the gas-piston, MR556A1 upper assembly to the market. Ever since a limited number of HK416 upper receivers showed up for sale on internet websites several years ago, fans have hoped that they would make the MR556A1 upper available for general sale and its finally happened.
> The upper receiver kit will include a barreled flat top upper, Free Floating Rail System handguard, bolt carrier assembly, buffer, and buffer spring. The bolt carrier assembly, buffer, and buffer spring are all different than standard US Mil Spec items.
> Fortunately, the MR556A1 features the same take down pin geometry as US Mil Spec Carbines so you will be able to plug it right in. Some variants of the civilian model do not share this feature.
> Since it’s an upper, you can purchase the assembly as a part to attach to your existing gun so you won’t need ATF approval. However, make sure you are sitting down when you read this next part. The MSRP is reportedly $2195.


 
http://www.shootingillustrated.com/index.php/19441/mr556a1-upper-receiver-kit/


----------



## fox1371 (Jan 15, 2012)

$2200 for an upper?  That thing had better lay down the wrath of god every time I pull the trigger!


----------



## Brill (Jan 15, 2012)

Why not LWRC for $1800?

http://www.lwrci.com/p-101-m6a2-556-uppers.aspx


----------



## Th3 Maelstr0m (Jan 15, 2012)

I love my LWRC M6A2. 'Tis a thing of beauty.


----------



## policemedic (Jan 15, 2012)

You guys beat me to it. LWRCi rocks.

$2200 for an upper?  Not this guy.


----------



## pardus (Jan 15, 2012)

With LWRC out there it's hard to justify $2200, very hard.


----------



## Mac_NZ (Jan 16, 2012)

But it is H&K, even if you can't shoot for shit you can still look down your nose at the unwashed masses who don't have an H&K.

A bit like the PC gaming crowd...


----------



## Ranger Psych (Jan 16, 2012)

.....
I have H&K pistols. The features, functions, accuracy and ergonomics fit both myself and my wife.  I'm not better than you because I have H&K. I'm just better than you. 

Seriously though, I don't understand the HK snob shit, and honestly there's nothing HK makes other than the USP that is even remotely anything I'd want.


----------



## Brill (Jan 16, 2012)

policemedic said:


> You guys beat me to it. LWRCi rocks.


 
And made in the USA.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Jan 16, 2012)

The HK MR556A1 and HK MR762A1 models, caliber 5.56 x 45 mm and 7.62 x 51 mm rifles respectively, will be produced at the Newington, NH facility from American and German made components.

From HK website. HK USA also has multiple other facilities.

Not buying their piston upper because I'd rather do a line of coke off of a hooker's ass for the same price, but it *is* made in america... for the most part.


----------

